# [Review] be quiet! Silent Loop 2 - 360mm AiO-Wasserkühlung im PCGH-X Test



## Falcony6886 (13. Mai 2021)

*be quiet! Silent Loop 2 - 360mm im PCGH-X Test:
-*
*Leise, leistungsstark und farbenfroh!?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zunächst möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei be quiet! für das zur Verfügung gestellte Testsample und den freundlichen Kontakt bedanken! Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, habt ihr mir damit als „Hobby-Reviewer“ eine riesige Freude bereitet! Vielen Dank für das Testobjekt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Nun wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim Lesen meines Reviews zur Silent Loop 2 in der 360 mm Variante!_​

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:

1.Einleitung
2.Design, Verarbeitung, Lieferumfang und Produkteigenschaften – Unboxing
3.Montage*
3.1 Montage auf dem Intel-Sockel 1200​3.2 Montage auf Sockel AM4​3.3 Verkabelung​*4.Leistung und Lautstärke*
4.1 Testmethodik​4.2 Temperaturtest auf dem AMD Ryzen 9 5950X​4.3 Temperaturtest auf dem Intel Core i9-10900k​4.4 Temperaturtest auf dem Intel Core i5-10600k​4.5 Lautstärke und Lüfter- und Pumpensteuerung​*5.RGB-Beleuchtung: Impressionen
6.Fazit



1.Einleitung*

Vielen von euch hier im Forum ist die Marke be quiet! sicherlich bestens bekannt. Be quiet! ist eine Marke der Listan GmbH und sorgt seit rund 20 Jahren als Premium-Markenhersteller vor allem in den Bereichen Netzteile, PC-Gehäuse, sowie CPU-Luftkühlern und Gehäuselüftern für Furore. Neben der gebotenen, hohen Qualität zeichnen sich die meisten be quiet! Produkte in der Regel auch durch ein hervorragendes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis aus. Beispielhaft sei hier die aktuelle be quiet! Pure Base 500 DX erwähnt, die für rund 90 Euro RGB-Beleuchtung mit exzellenter Belüftung, eine gute Verarbeitungsqualität und viel Platz für eure Hardware kombiniert.

Im Bereich der All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen ist be quiet! jedoch erst seit dem Jahr 2016 vertreten. Damals erschien die erste Version der Silent Loop AiO-Wasserkühlung, die bereits mit einer leisen Pumpe, leisen Lüftern und der Nachfüllbarkeit punkten konnte. Allerdings mehrten sich Berichte über Probleme mit der Pumpe, welche nach einiger Zeit störende Geräusche erzeugte. Davon ließ man sich im Hause be quiet! jedoch nicht entmutigen und unternahm im letzten Jahr – zunächst mit der Pure Loop-Serie – einen neuen, durchaus gelungenen Anlauf im Bereich der AiO-Wasserkühlungen.

Mit der Silent Loop 2 Serie startet be quiet! nun auch im Bereich der Premium-All-In-One-Wasserkühlungen einen neuen Anlauf und attackiert etablierte Platzhirsche wie NZXT, Corsair und Arctic. Erstmals gibt es im Hause be quiet! eine AiO-Wasserkühlung mit RGB-Beleuchtung – ein Novum!

Die Silent Loop 2 wird in den vier gängigen Größen 120mm, 240mm, 280mm und 360mm angeboten. Für diesen Test wurde mir freundlicherweise die mit 360mm vermeintlich stärkste Version zur Verfügung gestellt. Diese soll mit einer UVP von 159,00 Euro den Markt erobern.

Als „Hobby“-Reviewer bin ich sonst auf mein eigenes „Portmanier“ angewiesen, sodass mir logischerweise nicht endlos viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen. Dennoch kann ich euch den Vergleich mit zwei aktuell attraktiven Highend-AiO-Lösungen anbieten: Der Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360mm High Speed AiO auf einem Core i9-10900k und der NZXT Kraken Z63 (280mm) auf einem AMD Ryzen 9 5950X. Darüber hinaus dient die Silent Loop 2 als Kühllösung für mein neues Testsystem auf Basis eines Intel Core i5-10600k. Overclocking-Tests auf Intels für Spieler noch immer attraktivem Sechskerner werde ich nachliefern, da ich mich erst durch das Zen3-Release-UEFI-Fiasko wieder mit Intel befasse und die Zeit durch meinen Job, Arbeiten im Haus und den kommenden Nachwuchs etwas begrenzt ist.

Ich bin mir sicher, euch hier dennoch eine ordentliche Bandbreite an Testszenarien bieten zu können, anhand derer ihr die Leistung der Silent Loop 2 bestens einschätzen könnt.

Nun genug der Schwafelei! Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Lesen, denn auch meine Katze ist schon ganz gespannt:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*2. Design, Verarbeitung, Lieferumfang und Produkteigenschaften – Unboxing*

Be quiet! beschreibt die Silent Loop 2 als „hoch performante und flüsterleise All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für anspruchsvolle Anwender mit übertakteten Systemen.“ Selbstbewusst hebt der Hersteller hier den „signifikant leisen Betrieb“ und die „außerordentlich hohe Kühlleistung“ hervor.

Der „flüsterleise Betrieb“ soll durch einen 6-Pol-Motor der Pumpe mit drei Phasen und einem 3-Kammer-Design erreicht werden, welches die Vibrationen reduzieren soll. Gleichzeitig ist die Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe im Bereich von 9 bis 12 Volt regelbar, um „Lautstärke und Performance individuell“ anzupassen. Auch die drei mitgelieferten Silent Wings 3 PWM-Lüfter mit ihren „luftstromoptimierten Lüfterblättern“ sollen zur hervorragenden Kühlleistung und dem Silent-Betrieb beitragen.

Bevor die Silent Loop 2 das äußerst offensive Marketingversprechen im Test einlösen muss, wollen wir einen Blick auf den Lieferumfang und die übrigen Produkteigenschaften werfen. Wer lieber Videos schaut, statt Text zu lesen und Fotos zu betrachten, findet hier das Unboxing-Video:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6PEzIT4kcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorab jedoch eine Korrektur zum Video: Der Nachfüll-Port befindet sich unten am Radiator und ist mit einer Kreuzschlitz-Schraube verschlossen. Im Video erzähle ich frei von der Leber weg etwas völlig anderes – Schande auf mein Haupt! Ich sollte weniger alkoholfreies Radler trinken.

Werfen wir also einen Blick auf den Lieferumfang:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Öffnet man den Karton, findet man zunächst die Montageanleitung und einen Zettel mit Garantiehinweisen. Darüber hinaus sind die AiO selbst und das Montagematerial – wie auch von anderen AiOs bekannt – ordentlich verpackt. Die Anleitung ist be quiet! typisch sehr ordentlich bebildert und leicht verständlich. Wie immer gilt: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil und erspart sich einen unnötigen Zeitverlust bei der Montage. Verdammt, ich sollte die Dinger vielleicht auch mal genau betrachten!? Dazu jedoch später mehr!

Lobend hervorheben muss ich die Tatsache, dass be quiet! in der Anleitung auch die optimale Montage des Radiators abbildet. Soll heißen: Bei Front-Montage Schlauchanschlüsse des Radiators nach unten. Darüber hinaus sollte die Pumpe niemals den höchsten Punkt im Kühlkreislauf darstellen – für mehr Informationen dazu empfehle ich das Video von Gamersnexus, wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist!

Insgesamt ist die Anleitung so gut bebildert und beschrieben, dass selbst weniger geübte PC-User in der Lage sein sollten, die Silent Loop 2 mühelos auf aktuellen AMD- und Intel-System zu montieren. Das kleine „Büchlein“ gefällt mir hier wesentlich besser als die kleinen, chaotischen Faltzettel von NZXT und Alpenföhn.​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Im Karton befindet sich dann das gängige Montagematerial für die aktuellen AMD- (AM4/AM3(+)) und Intel-Sockel (1200/1150/1151/1155/1366/2011(-3)/2066), drei Silent Wings 3 120mm Lüfter, sowie Lüfterschrauben, Kabelbinder (sehr löblich!), ein PWM-Y-Kabel und ein kleiner ARGB-Controller zur RGB-Steuerung.

Das Montagematerial für Intel und AMD ist jeweils getrennt verpackt, sodass man nicht direkt alle „Tütchen“ aufreißen muss. Während auf AMD-Systemen die Standard-Back Plate zur Montage genutzt wird, liefert be quiet! für Intel Systeme eine eigenständige Back Plate mit. Für Sockel TR4 bzw. sTRX4 bietet be quiet! ein optionales Mounting-Kit an, welches ihr sicherlich über den Support beziehen könnt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch eine kleine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste befindet sich im Lieferumfang. Leider lässt sich hier nicht in Erfahrung bringen, ob es sich dabei um die hauseigene DC1 Wärmeleitpaste handelt.

Die mitgelieferten be quiet! Silent Wings 3 120mm PWM-Lüfter sind hervorragend verarbeitet. Neben entkoppelten Montagevorrichtungen dreht der Silent Wings 3 mit maximal 2200 upm bei einer maximalen Lautstärke von 28,6 dB(A) und erzeugt einen Luftdruck von 3,37 mm H2O bei voller Drehzahl. Mit diesen Werten sollten die Silent Wings 3 High Speed optimal für den Einsatz auf Radiatoren geeignet sein.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Auch der (Aluminium-)Radiator und der Pumpenkopf/Kühlkörper sind gut verpackt in einer Plastiktüte, während der Radiator mit den empfindlichen Kühlrippen noch zusätzlich von einem Pappschuber geschützt wird. Die Verarbeitung ist hervorragend und auch bei genauerem Hinsehen lassen sich bei meinem Testsample keinerlei verbogene Kühlrippen erkennen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei genauerer Betrachtung der Pumpen-/Kühlkörpereinheit fällt sofort das schlicht-elegante Design der Silent Loop 2 ins Auge: Seit Jahren ist be quiet! eher für schlichte, dezent-gestaltete Produkte bekannt und hat erst mit der Pure Base 500 DX überhaupt damit begonnen, den RGB-Markt zu stürmen. Die Pumpeneinheit wird von einer Platte aus gebürstetem Aluminium und einem in weiß beleuchteten be quiet! -Schriftzug verziert. Dieser wird zusätzlich dezent von einer schicken RGB-Beleuchtung eingerahmt – dazu später mehr!​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Oberseite des Pumpenkopf befindet sich eine kleine Öffnung (siehe Foto) zum Aus- und Einschalten der Logo-Beleuchtung mit Hilfe der mitgelieferten Nadel, die sich hinten in der Anleitung befindet. Der Kühlkörper ließ mich zunächst ob der silbernen Farbe ein wenig stutzen. Diese kommt durch eine Mischung aus Nickel und Kupfer zustande. Vermutlich setzt be quiet! hier zu Gunsten der Haltbarkeit des Kühlkörpers auf diese Mischung, da ein reiner Kupferkühlkörper empfindlicher gegenüber Einflüssen durch die Wärmeleitpaste etc. wäre.

Aus dem Lieferumfang hervorzuheben ist jedoch vor allem die Kühlflüssigkeit zum Nachfüllen der Silent Loop 2. Hierfür befindet sich ein Refill-Port an der Ober-/Unterseite des Radiators – je nachdem wie man das nun betrachtet:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Be quiet! rät in der Anleitung dazu, die Pumpe alle zwei Jahre nachzufüllen. Nach Rücksprache mit be quiet! kann sich dieses Intervall je nach Montage-Ausrichtung jedoch auch verkürzen (z.B. Schlauchanschlüsse am Radiator oben bei Frontmontage). Generell soll die Nachfüllmöglichkeit jedoch die Lebensdauer der AiO erhöhen und verhindern, dass die Silent Loop 2 allzu schnell zu einem Wegwerf-Produkt wird.

Auf Seiten der Haltbarkeit bietet be quiet! drei Jahre Herstellergarantie. Das ist in Ordnung und nahezu Markt-Standard, allerdings bietet NZXT bei der Kraken-Serie sogar sechs (!) Jahre Herstellergarantie – dies hätte ich mir auch von einem Premium-Produkt aus dem Hause be quiet gewünscht.

Zusammenfassend hier noch einmal alle technischen Daten der be quiet Silent Loop 2 360mm AiO-Wasserkühlung von der Herstellerwebseite:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*3.Montage*

Pro-Tipp an dieser Stelle: Vor der Montage zumindest mal kurz aufmerksam die Anleitung studieren – selbst Carla wusste das, aber Herrchen missachtete den dezenten Hinweis…​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Montage einer AiO-Wasserkühlung lässt sich grundsätzlich erst einmal in zwei Schritte einteilen: Die Vorbereitung des Motherboards/des CPU-Sockels und die Montage des Radiators im Gehäuse.

Letztere läuft bei AMD und Intel identisch ab. Für diesen Test kommen nacheinander drei verschiedene Gehäuse zum Einsatz: Das Lian Li O11 Dynamic, die be quiet! Pure Base 500 und die be quiet Pure Base 500 DX – wobei letztere in ihrer Grundform identisch sind, sodass ich hier lediglich auf die Frontmontage in der Pure Base 500 eingehe.​
*Frontmontage - Pure Base 500:*

Zunächst gilt es, etwaige Gehäuselüfter in der Front zu entfernen – in diesem Fall einen Pure Wings 2 140mm Lüfter. Dazu müsst ihr logischerweise die Gehäusefront und die Seitenteile demontieren und im Falle der Pure Base 500 auch den HDD-Käfig vorerst entfernen. Anschließend könnt ihr den Radiator vorsichtig in das Gehäuse einsetzen und im nächsten Schritt die drei Silent Wings 3 120mm Lüfter mittels der mitgelieferten Lüfterschrauben auf dem Radiator montieren. Die Frontmontage in Push-Konfiguration bietet den Vorteil, dass die Lüfter Frischluft durch den Radiator drücken und so eine etwas bessere Kühlleistung gegenüber einer Montage im Deckel erzielen.

Wir erinnern uns: Laut Handbuch sollten die Schlauchanschlüsse am Radiator bei Frontmontage idealerweise unten im Gehäuse liegen, da sich so die Luft im Kühlsystem oben im Radiator sammelt und nicht so leicht den Weg in die Pumpe findet. Dies ist gut für die Lebensdauer und verhindert nervige Betriebsgeräusche. Also habe ich den Radiator entsprechend verbaut:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Diese Art der Ausrichtung der Schlauchanschlüsse birgt zunächst nur einen (für mich vernachlässigbaren) Nachteil in der Pure Base 500: Der HDD-Käfig passt nicht mehr hinein, sodass „nur“ noch Raum für vier 2,5 Zoll SSDs bleibt.

Dennoch wäre damit das Gehäuse vorbereitet und der Radiator sitzt. Allerdings wurde ich bereits stutzig: Obwohl diese Ausrichtung bei der Frontmontage im Handbuch empfohlen wird, kamen mir die Schläuche reichlich kurz vor. Mein erster Eindruck sollte sich später bestätigen! Wer die Silent Loop 2 in der Gehäuse-Front mit Radiator-Schlauchanschlüssen unten montieren möchte, der muss entweder eine kurze Grafikkarte einsetzen oder ganz auf eine Grafikkarte verzichten. Andernfalls sind die 400mm Schlauchlänge zu kurz. Nach Rücksprache mit be quiet! stellt eine Frontmontage mit Schlauchanschlüssen oben jedoch dank der Nachfüllmöglichkeit keine Beeinträchtigung der Lebensdauer dar.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Dennoch würde ich mir für zukünftige Revisionen der Silent Loop 2 360mm Version eine Schlauchlänge von 46-47 cm wünschen, um diese auch bei dem Einsatz von großen Grafikkarten ideal hinsichtlich Lebensdauer und Lautstärke in der Gehäusefront montieren zu können.​
*Montage im Deckel – Lian Li O11 Dynamic*

Wollt ihr die Silent Loop 2 im Gehäusedeckel montieren, so müsste ihr zunächst die Silent Wings 3 in Push-Konfiguration auf den Radiator schrauben. Hierzu befestigt ihr die Lüfter auf der Seite, an der auch die Schlauchanschlüsse liegen. Danach montiert ihr den Radiator mit Hilfe der kurzen Radiator-Befestigungsschrauben oben im Gehäuse – fertig!

Diese Art der Montage ist optimal für die Lebensdauer der AiO, bietet jedoch eine leicht schwächere Kühlleistung. Die Lüfter müssen hier bereits erwärmte „Abluft“ aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator drücken – keine leichte Aufgabe bei CPU-OC und einer potenten Grafikkarte bei anspruchsvollen Spielen.​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*3.1 Montage auf dem Intel-Sockel 1200*

Beginnen wir mit der Montage auf dem Sockel 1200 und den Vorbereitungen des Mainboards/des CPU-Sockels: Für die Montage auf einem aktuellen Intel-System wird die mitgelieferte Backplate benötigt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Anschließend werden die mitgelieferten Intel-Backplate-Schrauben in die entsprechenden Aussparungen für Sockel 1200 eingesetzt und die Backplate wird unter das Mainboard gesetzt, während ihr die Schrauben logischerweise durch die dafür vorgesehen Löcher führt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Nun fixiert ihr die Backplate mit den Intel Gewindebolzen (Typ B) und montiert darauf die Intel Montagebrücken (richtig herum) mit Hilfe der Befestigungsschrauben. Anschließend könnt ihr das Mainboard in das Gehäuse einsetzen (wenn ihr es nicht schon getan habt). Im nächsten Schritt müsst ihr nur noch die Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und die Pumpeneinheit auf den Montagebrücken befestigen. Die Schläuche sollten dabei logischerweise auf der rechten Seite liegen, damit das be quiet! Logo nicht auf dem Kopf steht.​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*3.2 Montage auf Sockel AM4*

Die Montage auf aktuellen AMD-Mainboards läuft ähnlich wie bei Intel, allerdings könnt ihr euch hier den Einbau einer speziellen Backplate sparen. Ihr demontiert einfach die AMD-Boxed-Kühler-Haltebrücken, setzt die AMD-Abstandsbolzen auf die Schraublöcher und befestigt die „kurzen“ AMD-Haltebrücken mit Hilfe der mitgelieferten AMD Backplate-Schrauben auf dem Board. Von da an folgt wieder das Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste und das Befestigen des Kühlkörpers auf der CPU.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*3.3 Verkabelung*

Das war’s auch schon mit dem schwierigen Teil. Zum Schluss müsst ihr lediglich noch die Verkabelung der Lüfter und der ARGB-Beleuchtung vornehmen. Hierfür habt ihr in der Regel einen AiO_Pump-Anschluss sowie ein oder zwei CPU_Fan Anschlüsse (beide PWM) auf dem Board. Das PWM Y-Kabel verbindet ihr mit dem CPU_Fan-Anschluss, den 3-Pin der AiO-Pumpe mit dem AiO_Pump-Anschluss.

Für die RGB-Beleuchtung habt ihr zwei Möglichkeiten: Möchtet ihr die Beleuchtung über das Mainboard (z.B. Asus Aura, MSI Mystic Light, Gigabyte RGB Fusion, …) steuern, so müsst ihr das ARGB-Kabel der Pumpe mit einem 3-PIN 5V ARGB-Header des Mainboards verbinden.

Wollt ihr jedoch auf den mitgelieferten ARGB-Controller zurückgreifen, so müsst ihr das ARGB-Kabel mit dem Controller verbinden und diesen wiederum an einen Sata-Stromanschluss eures Netzteils anschließen.

Persönlich würde ich dazu raten, die Beleuchtung über das Mainboard zu steuern. Der mitgelieferte Controller kann leider nicht per Fernbedienung gesteuert werden, sodass ihr jedes Mal die Gehäuserückseite öffnen müsst, wenn ihr Änderungen an der Beleuchtung vornehmen wollt. Vermutlich hat auch be quiet! den ARGB-Controller eher als „Notlösung“ für ältere Mainboards ohne 3-Pin ARGB-Header mitgeliefert, denn wirklich komfortabel ist diese Lösung nicht. Auch hier würde ich mir für zukünftige Revisionen eine mitgelieferte Fernbedienung wünschen – wie bei der Konkurrenz.

Dennoch liegt der Vorteil von RGB-AiOs mit ARGB-Header ohne zusätzliche Software zur Lüfter- und Beleuchtungssteuerung (etwa Corsair iCue oder NZXT Cam) darin, dass ihr zum Betrieb eben nicht zig verschiedene Programme auf dem Rechner haben müsst. Daher begrüße ich die „klassische“ Lösung von be quiet! hier sehr!​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*4.Leistung und Lautstärke*

Kommen wir zum Kernthema, der Kühlleistung der be quiet! Silent Loop 2 360mm AiO in Verbindung mit der Lautstärke. Wie eingangs erwähnt schürt das Marketing-Versprechen von be quiet!, mit der Silent Loop 2 eine „flüsterleise All-in-One-Wasserkühlung mit immens hoher Kühlleistung für anspruchsvolle Systeme mit stark übertakteten CPUs“ zu bieten, einige Erwartungen.

Um der Silent Loop 2 hier mal gehörig auf den Zahn zu fühlen, kommen die drei folgenden Testsysteme zum Einsatz:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Intel Mittelklasse-System habe ich extra für dieses und kommende Reviews meinerseits als Testsystem aufgebaut. Overclocking-Tests mit dem i5-10600k werden nachgereicht – wie in der Einleitung erwähnt. Dennoch sollten gerade der i9-10900k ohne Powerlimit (rund 270 Watt Verbrauch unter Prime 95 auf dem Z590-A) und der Ryzen 9 5950X die Silent Loop 2 ordentlich fordern.​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*4.1 Testmethodik*

Getestet wird von mir in etwa nach Computerbase-Vorgaben, um eine zumindest im Ansatz größtmögliche Vergleichbarkeit zu erzielen. In Kurzform bedeutet dies: 30 Minuten aufheizen mit Prime 95 12k In-Place FFTs, 10 Minuten Messzeit mit HWiNFO, danach 10 Minuten Cooldown und weitere fünf Minuten Messzeit für die Idle-Temperaturen.

Ich gebe die Temperatur allerdings nicht in Kelvin an, da die verwendeten Gehäuse und Gehäuselüfter die CPU-Temperatur weiter verfälschen. Der Nachteil liegt hier darin, keine standardisierten Ergebnisse zu liefern – was in meinen Augen im heimischen Bereich kaum möglich ist. Der Vorteil jedoch liegt in der Praxisrelevanz: Ihr bekommt hier einen Test, der die Performance der Silent Loop 2 in Kombination mit gängigen Hardwarekombinationen in beliebten PC-Cases aufzeigt.​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*4.2 Temperaturtest auf dem AMD Ryzen 9 5950X*

Trotz seiner sechzehn Rechenkerne lässt sich AMDs aktuelles Flaggschiff dank des Dual-Chiplet-Designs selbst mit einer kleineren AiO recht kühl halten. AMD gibt über den Ryzen Master und andere Tools (z.B. HWiNFO) die Temperatur des „heißesten“ Kerns an, sodass bei höherer Singlecore-Last und damit verbundenem höherem Takt auf einem Kern auch schon mal Temperaturen um 80°C auf einem der sechzehn Kerne anliegen.

Hier im Test mit Prime 95 und maximaler Last auf allen sechzehn Kernen sieht es dann ganz anders aus: Alle Kerne arbeiten mit dem von AMD garantierten Takt von 3400 Mhz respektive 3450 Mhz mit den beiden AiO – also leicht über den Spezifikationen. Beide AiOs können den Ryzen 9 5950X wunderbar im Zaum halten:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Silent Loop 2 schafft es, sich um rund 2°C vor der Kraken Z63 zu positionieren und geht dabei auch deutlich leiser zu werke als die 280mm-AiO aus dem Hause NZXT. Fast wirkt es so, als würde vor allem die Silent Loop 2 in diesem Test noch nicht einmal all ihre Reserven ausreizen. Die Kühlleistung ist in jedem Fall hervorragend und die Lautstärke noch immer angenehm. Der Neuling aus dem Hause be quiet! Hat leichtes Spiel mit dem Flaggschiff aus dem Hause AMD und meistert diesen Testabschnitt mit Bravour!​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*4.3 Temperaturtest auf dem Intel Core i9-10900k*

Während der AMD Ryzen auf die von Haus aus vorgegebenen 125W CPU-Package-Power limitiert war, geht es nun für die Silent Loop 2 in die Vollen. Es wartet der Endgegner, Intels Core i9-10900k auf dem ASUS ROG STRIX Z590-A und aufgehobenen Power Limit! Die CPU darf sich aus der Steckdose genehmigen, was sie für Prime 95 und hohe Last auf allen zehn Kernen benötigt: 275 Watt CPU-Package-Power liegen laut HWiNFO in diesem Testszenario an und somit ordentlich Abwärme, die aus dem Gehäuse befördert werden möchte.

Der Gegner ist dieses Mal mit der Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360mm „High Speed“ AiO ebenfalls ein recht neues Produkt, welches preislich zwischen der Silent Loop 2 und der Kraken Z63 rangiert. Also, Vorhang auf für das Duell der beiden Frischlinge:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Ergebnisse sind eindeutig: Der Core i9-10900k bringt mit aufgehobenem Power Limit beide AiOs nahe an ihre Grenzen! Dennoch kann sich die Silent Loop 2 auch gegen die rund 40 Euro teurere Alpenföhn AiO behaupten – beide 360er Kompaktwasserkühlungen erzielen mit 90°C CPU-Temperatur einen Gleichstand! Subjektiv gehen beide dabei auch in etwa mit der identischen Lautstärke zu werke. Leider ist mein Messgerät nicht gut genug und die Umgebungsgeräusche bei uns im Haus und von außen einfach zu laut, um eine genaue Messung durchzuführen. Im Idle kühlt die Silent Loop 2 dann noch einmal ein bisschen besser als die Gletscherwasser. Insgesamt kann die Silent Loop 2 also auch hier problemlos mit einer absoluten Highend-AiO konkurrieren und gleichzeitig mit dem günstigeren Preis glänzen.​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*4.4 Temperaturtest auf dem Intel Core i5-10600k*

Zu guter Letzt folgt hier noch der Test der Silent Loop 2 auf Intels für Gaming noch immer sehr flottem Sechskerner, dem i5-10600k. Das Asus Prime Z490M-Plus lässt den "8700k-Refresh" ohne Limits rund 155 Watt CPU-Power ziehen, während er sich im Intel Limit brav an die 125W hält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Bei voller Prime95-Last bleibt der i5-10600k mit der Silent Loop 2 selbst bei aufgehobenem Power Limit noch deutlich unter 80°C, mit Intel-Spezifikationen sind es dann sogar nur 66°C maximale CPU-Temperatur - und das alles bei äußerst angenehmer Lautstärke! Die Silent Loop 2 hat also hier noch reichlich Reserven, um dem kleinen Sechskerner noch etwas mehr CPU-Takt zu entlocken.

Sobald ich mich wieder in die Intel-OC-Materie eingearbeitet habe, werde ich den Test um ein paar Werte erweitern!​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*4.5 Lautstärke und Lüfter- und Pumpensteuerung*

Bei be quiet! Produkten ist der Name in der Regel-Programm: Man erhält im Cooling-Bereich eine ansprechende Kühlleistung bei geringer Lautstärke. So auch bei der Silent Loop 2: Bereits im Standard-Setup ist die Silent Loop 2 deutlich leiser als meine beiden anderen AiOs, insbesondere erheblich leiser als die NZXT Kraken Z63.

Vor allem im Windows-Betrieb und bei Teillast geht die Silent Loop 2 sogar so ruhig zu werke, dass ich die schon recht leise Pumpe bei 12V noch als störend empfinde. Findet man dann jedoch den Weg ins UEFI, regelt die Pumpe bis zu einer bestimmten – individuellen – Grenze auf 9V herunter und setzt eine etwas entspanntere Lüfterkurve, ist die Silent Loop 2 nahezu lautlos und nicht mehr von den sehr leisen Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 140mm Gehäuselüftern zu unterscheiden!

Be quiet! Verzichtet wie auch Alpenföhn auf eine hauseigene Software zur Lüfter- und Pumpensteuerung – alles läuft über das UEFI des Mainboards. Für mich ist auch dies mehr Vor- als Nachteil, denn gefühlt braucht jedes Stückchen Hardware heute eine eigene kleine Software und bremst den Rechner. Zwar kann man so aus Windows heraus keine Änderungen an der Lüftersteuerung vornehmen, aber mal ehrlich: Wie oft ändert man seine Lüfterkurve, wenn diese einmal perfekt eingestellt ist?! Eben!  

Die Pumpe ist also tatsächlich hervorragend gedämmt, sodass mir persönlich der recht schmale Regelbereich von 9V bis 12V völlig ausreicht. Insbesondere die Pumpe der Kraken Z63 muss man deutlich weiter herunterregeln, um diese ähnlich lautlos zu betreiben. Wenn man nun weiß, dass das Regeln der Pumpe bei NZXT der Z-Serie vorbehalten ist, hält be quiet! Hier gegenüber der ähnlich teuren X-Serie von NZXT ein echtes Pfand in der Hand!

Auch die Lüfter sind bei absoluter Volllast noch immer deutlich leiser als die Pendants aus dem Hause NZXT und auch subjektiv etwas ruhiger als die Wing Boost 3 120mm „High Speed“ Kameraden von Alpenföhn.

Die Silent Loop 2 ist definitiv die leiseste AiO in meinem Besitz, lediglich der Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 läuft ähnlich ruhig. Be quiet! Hat also auch hier Wort gehalten und mit der Silent Loop 2 360mm eine leistungsstarke und dennoch leise AiO geschaffen – erst recht, wenn man selbst in die Regelung von Pumpe und Lüftern eingreift!​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
​


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. Mai 2021)

*5.RGB-Beleuchtung: Impressionen*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​
Die RGB-Beleuchtung der Silent Loop 2 ist ein Novum für die Marke be quiet! und somit ein Highlight der AiO. Auf die Steuerungsmöglichkeiten bin ich bereits kurz bei dem Bereich der Montage eingegangen, sodass es hier vor allem um die Optik gehen soll. Dennoch möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal kurz auf die Steuerung eingehen: Mein Asus Prime Z490M-Plus bietet leider keinen 3 Pin ARGB Anschluss.

Da jedoch der von be quiet! mitgelieferte ARGB-Controller nur umständlich im Gehäuseinneren gesteuert werden kann, habe ich die von Alpenföhn bei den WingBoost 3 ARGB Lüftern mitgelieferte Funkfernbedienung genutzt und die Silent Loop 2 mit den Lüftern verbunden. Die Silent Loop 2 lässt sich problemlos auch mit einer fremden Fernbedienung steuern und so mit anderen RGB-Geräten im PC-Case synchronisieren. Auch die Steuerung mit der Asus Armoury Crate Software/Asus Aura funktioniert reibungslos und bietet noch weitaus mehr Beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Persönlich finde ich die eher „passive“ RGB-Beleuchtung der Pumpeneinheit der Silent Loop 2 äußerst gelungen. Die Beleuchtung wirkt dezent, nahezu edel und elegant in Verbindung mit der Abdeckung aus gebürstetem Aluminium. Die Silent Loop 2 fügt sich so passend zu den anderen RGB-Komponenten wie den Trident Z RGB Speichern und den Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 Lüftern ein. Das Design ist schlicht, aber eben schön und bietet genau das richtige Maß an RGB-Beleuchtung – nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig. Für mich aktuell rein optisch eine der schönsten ARGB-AiOs auf dem Markt!​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für alle, die gerne ein paar "bewegte" Bilder mögen, hier noch ein Video zur RGB-Beleuchtung der Silent Loop 2 auf dem Asus ROG STRIX Z590-A Gaming Wifi und einigen Aura-/Armoury-Crate-Effekten:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WMscbSqVS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​
*6.Fazit*

Mit der Silent Loop 2 360mm AiO gelingt be quiet! Der Angriff auf die Konkurrenz im Premium-AiO-Segment. Die Silent Loop 2 ist in der Lage, die Kühlleistung der Konkurrenz zu egalisieren (Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser) oder sogar zu schlagen (NZXT Kraken Z63) und dabei gleichzeitig mit einer auch bei Volllast angenehmen Lautstärke zu punkten. Greift man selbst per UEFI in die Lüfter- und Pumpensteuerung ein, kann man die Silent Loop 2 vor allem auf dem kleinen Core i5-10600k auch bei Volllast nahezu lautlos betreiben- Chapeau!

Die dezente, aber äußerst schicke RGB-Beleuchtung weiß ebenfalls zu überzeugen und fügt sich nahtlos in ein bestehendes System mit reichlich RGB-Beleuchtung ein. Persönlich würde ich mich sehr über eine RGB-Ausgabe der Silent Wings 3 freuen, denn auch dort würde die Konkurrenz (insbesondere Corsair) wohl ins Schwitzen geraten. Zu kritisieren gibt es hier lediglich die fehlende externe Fernbedienung für ältere Systeme ohne 5V-ARGB-Header auf dem Mainboard.

Preislich positioniert be quiet! Die Silent Loop 2 mit einer UVP von 159 Euro geschickt im Bereich der X-Serie (ohne RGB) von NZXT, unterhalb der Gletscherwasser mit ihrer austauschbaren Logoplatte und deutlich unterhalb der Z-Serie von NZXT. Dabei stellt die Silent Loop 2 für mich die beste Symbiose aus Leistung, Lautstärke und reiner Beleuchtung dar – insbesondere in einem be quiet! Case.

Lediglich die Schlauchlänge ist mit 400mm für eine Frontmontage mit Schlauchanschlüssen unten zu kurz geraten und bei der Herstellergarantie wäre eine Orientierung an der Konkurrenz aus dem Hause NZXT (6 Jahre) wünschenswert! Dafür erhöht man die Langlebigkeit der Silent Loop 2 mit der Möglichkeit, die Kühlflüssigkeit nachzufüllen.

Insgesamt liefert be quiet! Mit der Silent Loop 2 360mm also eine rundum gelungene All-in-One-Wasserkühlung in bewährter Qualität ab, die Ihren aktuellen Straßenpreis von rund 150 Euro in Anbetracht von Kühlleistung, Lautstärke und der schicken RGB-Beleuchtung mehr als wert ist! Die be quiet! Silent Loop 2 360mm AiO erhält daher von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung – nicht nur für be quiet! -Fans!​
*Pro:* 

+ hervorragende Kühlleistung                                                           
+ Lautstärke                                                                                         
+ Pumpe bei 9V nahezu lautlos                                                     
+ schicke, dezente RGB-Beleuchtung
+ Verarbeitung
+ nachfüllbar
+ Silent Wings 3 High Speed Lüfter
+ Kühlflüssigkeit im Lieferumfang

*Contra:*

- „nur“ drei Jahre Herstellergarantie
- keine „externe“ RGB-Fernbedienung
- Schläuche nur 400mm lang

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Cosmas (13. Mai 2021)

Wirklich schickes Review, top gemacht und informativ. 



> Vermutlich setzt be quiet! hier zu Gunsten der Haltbarkeit des Kühlkörpers auf diese Mischung, da ein reiner Kupferkühlkörper empfindlicher gegenüber Einflüssen durch die Wärmeleitpaste etc. wäre.



Jein. 
Das ist keine 'Mischung', der Kupfer Block ist komplett vernickelt, was zum einen eben dafür sorgt, das man hier auch Flüssigmetall verwenden kann, das mit dem sonst üblichen Kupfer (und bei günstigem Kram Aluminium) reagiert.

Aber viel wichtiger ist bei einer AiO in dem Zusammenhang, das hier vermieden wird, dass das Kupfer vom Kühlblock mit dem Alu des Radiators reagiert und es am Ende vermutlich auch günstiger kommt, als wieder einen Vollkupfer Radiator zu verbauen.

Eigentlich eine recht elegante Lösung, bei der man dann trotz "Premium" Stempel mit dem Aluradiator leben kann, solange der Rest stimmt.


----------



## pedi (13. Mai 2021)

da ich flüssigkeiten jeder art im pc  prinzipiell ablehne, hat mich der test nur am rande interessiert.
ABER-die katze ist top.


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. Mai 2021)

@Cosmas Danke für dein Lob und auch für die super Erklärung! So viel Hintergrundwissen habe ich in dem Bereich leider nicht.


----------



## Herr_Bert (20. Mai 2021)

@Falcony6886 vielen Dank dir für dieses aufschlussreiche und umfangreiche Review. Für mich sehr informativ und interessant  Da ich die Silent Loop in der ersten Variante hatte, welche leider nach kurzer Zeit bei zwei Austauschgeräten deutlich hörbares Pumpenrasseln aufwies, wollte ich wissen, ob be quiet! aus den Fehlern der ersten Pumpengeneration gelernt hat und der Nachfolger langlebiger ist. Ein Langzeittest der Pumpe wäre natürlich noch super, da die Option des Kühlmittelnachfüllens ja für eine längere Nutzungsdauer spricht.

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Vergleich bzw. würde mich interessieren, wie sich die Silent Loop 2 gegen meine Fractal Design Celcius S36 schlägt, die ebenfalls mit Silent Wings 3 (700 - 1000 RPM) und Auto-Settings auf der Pumpe (~1.900 RPM) läuft. Bin allerdings auch vollkommen zufrieden mit allen Temps im System und die Lautstärke wurde bisher auch kein Problem aber freut mich, dass be quiet! zurück ist.

Edit: Gerade hab ich diesen Artikel https://www.allround-pc.com/artikel...die-perfekte-aio-wasserkuehlung#kuehlleistung mit der 240er sowie 280er Variante im Vergleich zu der der Celcius+ Prisma gesehen und da nehmen sich die beiden AIOs nicht viel in Sachen Kühlleistung. Aber die 2.800 RPM bei den maximalen 12V auf der Pumpe der Silent Loop 2 würde ich zumindest definitiv als gut wahrnehmbar bzw. nicht leise aus einem geschlossenen und gedämmten Gehäuse im Idle bezeichnen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (20. Mai 2021)

@Herr_Bert Danke für dein Lob! Es freut mich, wenn dir das Review gefallen hat!

Ich bin um weitere Testmuster anderer Hersteller bemüht - lasst euch überraschen. Fractal Design ist aber bislang leider nicht dabei. Der Versuch der Kontaktaufnahme für einen Gehäusetest war bislang erfolglos. Eventuell bekomme ich ja doch noch eine Rückmeldung und könnte dann nach einer AiO fragen.

Zur Pumpe: Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass ich die Pumpe bei 12V noch als störend empfinde. Bei 9V ist sie aber wirklich sehr leise bzw. für mich tatsächlich nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Bei 12V ist sie aber zumindest auch deutlich leiser als die Pumpe der Kraken Z63.

Zum Langzeittest kann ich natürlich jetzt noch nichts sagen, dass wird dann noch dauern...   Ich vermute aber, dass be quiet! dort an der Langlebigkeit geschraubt hat!


----------



## Herr_Bert (21. Mai 2021)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> @Herr_Bert Danke für dein Lob! Es freut mich, wenn dir das Review gefallen hat!


Absolut und ich find's klasse, dass du eben auch mit drei Systemen in unterschiedlichen Gehäusen getestet hat. Das ist ein ganz schöner Aufwand und muss belohnt werden 



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Zur Pumpe: Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass ich die Pumpe bei 12V noch als störend empfinde. Bei 9V ist sie aber wirklich sehr leise bzw. für mich tatsächlich nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Bei 12V ist sie aber zumindest auch deutlich leiser als die Pumpe der Kraken Z63.


Entschuldige, ja da hab ich nicht exakt gelesen. Mit wieviel RPM lief denn die Pumpe übers UEFI dann auf 9V? Und wieviel RPM lagen auf den Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 Gehäuselüftern im Idle? 

Das Thema Lautstärke/Lautheit ist ja sehr subjektiv und natürlich auch physischer Natur. Ich empfinde z.B. 600 RPM bei den SiIent Wings 3 im Idle als sehr angenehm. Bei meiner alten 1080 TI empfand ich die 1.800 RPM unter Volllast zu laut, bei der 3090 sind die gleichen RPM kaum wahrnehmbar und auch unter Volllast sind mir die 900 RPM der Gehäuselüfter mit dazu nicht mehr groß aufgefallen. 



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Zum Langzeittest kann ich natürlich jetzt noch nichts sagen, dass wird dann noch dauern...  Ich vermute aber, dass be quiet! dort an der Langlebigkeit geschraubt hat!


Sind wir mal guter Dinge und hoffen, dass das stimmt  Gerade im 9V Betrieb der Pumpe, weil ich glaube das war damals bei der ersten Generation die Ursache für die Rasselgeräusche. Die Pumpe durfte nicht gedrosselt werden.


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. Mai 2021)

@Herr_Bert 

Ich schaue die Tage gerne nochmal nach, mit wieviel RPM die Pumpe und die Lüfter laufen! Berichte dir dann, denn es gibt eh noch einen kleinen Nachtest, bzw. dann neue Werte in einem neuen Review zu einem anderen Produkt aus dem Hause be quiet!

Klar, Lautstärke ist sehr subjektiv. Persönlich bin ich da aber auch sehr empfindlich und verwöhnt vom NZXT Phantom mit Enermax Lüftern und dem Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH. Bei meinem O11 Dynamic hier sind die beiden Toshiba Festplatten am lautesten im Idle, weil die Kraken Z63 komplett auf Silent getrimmt ist, ebenso die LL120 Lüfter (die Mist sind!) von Corsair.

Be quiet! hat ja sogar ein Video veröffentlicht, in dem sie sich weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und versprechen, dass die Pumpe dieses Mal keine Probleme bereitet! Auch da glaube ich fest daran, dass sie die Probleme gelöst haben. Aber natürlich muss man einen Langzeiteinsatz abwarten.


----------



## RaptorTP (5. August 2021)

Danke für dein Test und Hut ab für das Testen von 3 Systemen, auch wenn mir Lautstärke Messungen noch besser gefallen hätten.
Also weder ein Video noch Messungen sind im Test vorhanden.

Eine Sache kann ich so aber nicht unterschreiben:



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Insbesondere die Pumpe der Kraken Z63 muss man deutlich weiter herunterregeln, um diese ähnlich lautlos zu betreiben. Wenn man nun weiß, dass das Regeln der Pumpe bei NZXT der Z-Serie vorbehalten ist, hält be quiet! Hier gegenüber der ähnlich teuren X-Serie von NZXT ein echtes Pfand in der Hand!​



Die X-Serie kann man auch regeln. Wenn auch mit der Software. Regelbar ist die Pumpe definitiv !
Das konnte ich selbst testen:

Link zu meinem Test damals:








						Leserartikel - NZXT Kraken X63
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich möchte Euch heute die Kraken X63 von NZXT vorstellen. Die AIO wurde mir freundlicherweise von NZXT zur Verfügung gestellt




					www.computerbase.de
				




Ich finde die Nachfüllbarkeit und die leisen Lüfter bei der be quiet! mit am besten.


----------

